# Word of the Week #2 2015



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

Sylvan
As an adjective, sylvan means of, relating to, or inhabiting the woods or forest; abounding in woods, wooded, woody; or made of trees or branches. As a noun, it means a person dwelling in a woodland region. It can also refer to a mythical spirit of the woods.

Kevin guards closely the location of his sylvan hideaway, for fear that other WBites might rob him of his red and white treasure.

Kevin loves when his WBite buddies play their various sylvan games, particularly CK and RG Keepaway.

Duck is one lucky sylvan, living in that magic forest.

Let's see how you use sylvan this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

I frequent this site for the sylvan codswallop...

Another new one for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Of all the people to run this thread. A sylvan who sylvans. Hope that sounds correct.


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Of all the people to run this thread. A sylvan who sylvans. Hope that sounds correct.


Whether it sounds correct or not, it isn't. I can see we're going to need to work on the differences between nouns, verbs, and adjectives once we get punctuation hardwired. This is not going to be a walk in the sylvan park, so to speak.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

Speaking American is hard...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 4, 2015)

Like getting whacked in the face with a Sylvan Stick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

I have to wade through a sylvan of BS to find good deals on wood. (Correct use?).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh for sylvan's sake...what kind of sylvan codswalloping is going on here?

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

SENC said:


> Whether it sounds correct or not, it isn't. I can see we're going to need to work on the differences between nouns, verbs, and adjectives once we get punctuation hardwired. This is not going to be a walk in the sylvan park, so to speak.


Well I know some adjectives I like to use before your name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

So if two trees are married for 25 years I guess they're celebrating their sylvan anniversary?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So if two trees are married for 25 years I guess they're celebrating their sylvan anniversary?



Where is Beulah the Buzzer when you need it??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Where is Beulah the Buzzer when you need it??



Probably making woopie.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2015)

I used deliver tv's made by Sylvan......................ia when I was a teenager- does that count???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.sylvanlearning.com/locations

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Henry do you need any suggestions for words? Cause I got one for ya. It's "Twerk" and here's an example of proper usage . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------

